# Polo shirt suggestions for muscular build?



## CroSpartacus (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a muscular build with a developed chest and slimmer waist. This is a big problem when it comes to clothes. I want to buy polos for the summer and own some Ralph Laurens. I bought the custom style in a large. It feels fine at the waist but it's tight on the biceps. When I try on the classic fit, I look bloated at the waist and the excess fabric is noticeable. What should someone do in my situation? I would also like to find a softer shirt, some of the Ralph Lauren's I tried at the store do have that soft feel which is great but they don't fit well. I need something that is slim in the waist area but has room at the chest.

Is there another brand I should look into, or is there an alternative to polos? I don't want to wear t-shirts because it makes me feel like I'm a kid.


​Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My build is far from muscular, more like 'mature'. :icon_smile_big: However, though they rarely show up on discussions on the Trad forum (home of polo aficionados) I swear by the polos put out by Duluth Trading Company. No logo, solid construction and in an increasing variety of colors. At thirty bucks, what's not to love?


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

If tight in the biceps is your only issue with the RL's, I'd say keep them. You do know that they'll stretch out to fit your arms over time, yes?

Unless they're cutting off your circulation. In which case, buy larger and get it tailored if it concerns you so much.


----------



## emb1980 (Dec 28, 2012)

Kent Wang's polos are already a pretty good cut, but he also offers MTM polos if you're a real behemoth. I'm also pretty fit, and I'm a fan.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

Bodybuilder here. RL polos are super long. I'm 6'3 and a large is still too long so I wear a medium and embrace the tightness. We've earned it man lol. If you want something else then I also suggest kent wang. Kent wang gets the bodybuilding seel of approval though I don't own one.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

My build is boxer/martial artist, not as bulky as a bodybuilder, but with "oversized" arms and shoulders. My choices are RL Custom Fit, the "slim" fits from BB and Burberry and my regular size from Lacoste. On all of these, the initially tight sleeves will loosen over time, and the waist will still not have extra material. Everything depends on how bulky you are, so this may or may not work for you. Good luck.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

You could adopt James Bond/Daniel Craig's solution and go for Sunspel


----------



## johnpark11 (Oct 19, 2009)

I enjoy Penguin and J Crew slim line. I'm 6'3 with a muscular build and hate when the waste of a shirts makes me look like a bell. I'd rather stretch the top and arms out a little before I wear it than wear something that is too big everywhere else to compensate for my arms and chest.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sporting a 46" chest, a shrinking 38" waist, and 17" arms (that's my story and I'm sticking to it!), BB's knit polo shirts in a size large, always seem to fit me quite nicely. A close fit in a polo shirt is a desirable thing, in the eyes of the ladies! If you have a more pronounced drop, as another poster mentioned, the shirts can be tapered at the waist.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

TradThrifter said:


> Bodybuilder here. RL polos are super long. I'm 6'3 and a large is still too long so I wear a medium and embrace the tightness. We've earned it man lol. If you want something else then I also suggest kent wang. Kent wang gets the bodybuilding seel of approval though I don't own one.


RL Polos too long. I always find them to be far too short.

I have an athletic build as well and find the RL Polo Custom Fit or Slim Fit in Size Large works well. The biceps do in fact stretch out a bit after you put them on.

You can always loosen the biceps a bit as well by stretching them in order to prevent looking like a less than polished muscle head.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Try Gap regular. They're relatively slim but the arms aren't tight.


----------



## minorself (May 27, 2012)

I have the same build...for me, I need to stay away from polo or Lacoste but have had success with Fred perry...another great one has been joe fresh (2 for $20, soft, and no logo)--love em!


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

I'd recommend you look at Carnoustie sportswear. Best polo shirts I've ever worn, by a large margin. Not cheap, but very generously cut and made to last a long time.


----------



## quiller (Dec 25, 2010)

Try American eagle.They have an athletic cut.


----------

